# Louisiana Bottles Here



## LfaithR (Jul 16, 2015)

View or post photos of your Louisiana bottles here


----------



## LfaithR (Jul 30, 2015)

C.A. Tolls /Lichfield, Ill


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 30, 2015)

Illinois or Louisiana?World Bottling Co. Ltd. /Royal & Montegutsts /New Orleans, LA.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 5, 2015)

Here's one. Garry Owen's Strengthening Bitter's, Ball and Lyons Co.,New Orleans, LA, Sole Proprietors


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 5, 2015)

Amber ss coke. Ouachita Valley Bottling Works Monroe,LA


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 5, 2015)

Ouachita Coca Cola Bottling Co., Monroe,LA. My friend Goodman1966 gave me this bottle


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 5, 2015)

Fidelity Bottling Works Monroe,LA. I live in West Monroe and this is the only one I have seen.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 5, 2015)

Ouachita Valley Bottling Works Monroe,LA, center slug plate soda.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 5, 2015)

1915 blue hobble skirt coke, Ruston,La


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 5, 2015)

Ruston Steam Bottling Works as coke Ruston,LA. This is a hard one to find


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 5, 2015)

Common 10-2-4 Dr Pepper, Monroe,LA. I have several of these


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice Bitters  --- I thought id drop in and see whats up


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks Rick. Glad to see you stop by


----------



## 2find4me (Aug 5, 2015)

That blue coke is sweet, too bad about that chip. I have to ask bass... do you bass fish?


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 6, 2015)

2find4me said:
			
		

> That blue coke is sweet, too bad about that chip. I have to ask bass... do you bass fish?



I've been known to do a little bass fishing here and there, lol. Every chance I get! ...the blue hobbleskirt I dug about 3 years ago. All dug except the one goodman1966 gave me


----------



## LfaithR (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice photo's


----------

